# September 11



## garymum4d (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry, not Apple related, But...

The second anniversary of the day that truly changed the world is here.

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that our American buddies, the people who died, the ones who survived and the relatives who lost loved ones will be in our thoughts today.


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2003)

normally i would move this, but this is a little different 

in fact.. it gets sticky...

*moment of silence for the fallen ones of september 11, 2001*


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks, Jason.

I don't know what else to say..  It feels like it was just a nightmare, but it all happened..  ::Sigh::


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's not forget that the attack also triggered much worse things for all the world. Yes, let's have a moment for the fallen ones of Sep. 11, 2001. But let's also have a moment for the fallen ones in the two wars that the USA have started since. It doesn't look like he's done yet, so we might as well include the future victims in our prayers. The world didn't have a good start into the new century. Let's pray for peace.


----------



## mfsri (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garymum4d _
> *Sorry, not Apple related, But...
> 
> The second anniversary of the day that truly changed the world is here.
> ...




To all those who fell victam to those attacks on 9/11/01,  and those who died serving in fighting for peace, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your families.

Also, a thank you to the U.S.men and women who are still fighting and to our overseas friends who are sticking by our side. THANK YOU!


----------



## adambyte (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garymum4d _
> *The second anniversary of the day that truly changed the world is here.*



I believe it was Bill Mahr who coined this phrase in his book "When you ride alone, you ride with Bin Laden":

"The world didn't change. We just joined it."


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 11, 2003)

also.....

the Swedish foreign minister (Anna Lindh) got stabbed yesterday and died today, 9th of September. The actual stabbin took place a few hundred metres away from my house. Its a great shock to all of us(these things dont happen often around here)

 ... just thought i had to mention this ...


----------



## nervus (Sep 11, 2003)

Also remember that September 11 thirty years ago meant the end of the democratic republic of Chile and the start of the killing and torturing of thousands of Chileans.
All this senseless killing: we are just 90 years max on this world. You can do better with your life.
When will we learn that we harvest what we did sow..? The Bible warns us...

And of course... I feel deeply sorry for all victims and their families.

nervus


----------



## serpicolugnut (Sep 11, 2003)

> Let's not forget that the attack also triggered much worse things for all the world. Yes, let's have a moment for the fallen ones of Sep. 11, 2001. But let's also have a moment for the fallen ones in the two wars that the USA have started since. It doesn't look like he's done yet, so we might as well include the future victims in our prayers. The world didn't have a good start into the new century. Let's pray for peace.



I must be getting older and mellowing out, because 6 months ago I would have taken the above apart point by point and started a massively long thread with each side pitted against each other throwing out insults and other related barbs...

Now I just sit back and say to myself (in my best Ronald Reagan -esque voice), "Ah fryke... there you go again...


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 11, 2003)

Why?  He's right...


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2003)

serpicolugnut: it's just like that. there are other things happening out there in the world. 11th of september, as was pointed out, is also an important date for chile. it's also the date of the first beatles recording. it's the date when the USA entered Liechtenstein. It's the date when the Germans entered Rome.

I didn't say what I said up there because of anti-americanism. I'm not against the USA. I'm for peace. And on a day that you remember the victims of that September-11th attack, I also (also, not exclusively!) remember the victims of the two wars that came afterwards. I think you should respect that, too.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Sep 11, 2003)

> I think you should respect that, too.



I have oodles of existential respect to go around for all walks of life, all cultures, etc. 

Yes, Sept. 11 means different things to different cultures. But come on. Sept. 11 will forever be the day America was attacked. OK, maybe not forever, but for a very very very long time. There may be other significant events that happened outside the US on Sept. 11, but in the realm of world news, they are page 2 stories from here on out.

For example: for the longest time, Dec. 7 was seen in the US as the date of the first state (Delaware) being ratified by all 30 delegates, making Delaware the first state of the USA. (1787)...

150 years later, some jinghoistic Japanese decide to launch a sneak attack on Pearl Harbor, and Dec. 7 is forever known as "a day which will live in infamy".

Anyway, I respect your push for peace. I actually admire it. We just believe in different roads to get there.

You clearly think the Afghanis and Iraqis were better off under the Taliban and Saddam.

I believe that the hardship our people and those cultures endured in having the US remove those regimes will be far better for them and the rest of the world in the long run.

Besides, I'd rather the gaggle of terrorists wanting to attack America attempt to stage attacks on US troops in Iraq than try to stage attacks on civilians in NYC.


----------



## Dusky (Sep 11, 2003)

> The second anniversary of the day that truly changed the world is here.



And while less than fifteen people gathered around a monument erected at my local park (Southern California) in remembrance of the victims of September 11, my 20+ buddies and I played soccer like we do every Thursday.  Others walked around the park, and many jogged.  A day like any other.  It changed the world, you say?

Each human being must mourn his/her own friends and relatives.  Those who choose to mourn beyond that boundary, should mourn all deaths equally, not only the deaths of those who once shared his/her same ideals/nationality.


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

I must say, despite the nature of the tragedy, 9/11 has affected my life very little.  I feel for those affected, but I see little difference in my life.

Interesting story:  2 years ago today, after the towers fell, my school received a bomb threat and we all went home.  It was one of those weird coincidences.  So I went home and got on the computer, brought the mini TV in, and started monitoring the news.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 12, 2003)

someone once told me that you should say amen when you agree with something. being agnostic I didn't realize this...

amen.


----------



## Cat (Sep 12, 2003)

It's not the dead that care for mourning, it's the living.

11 September 3000 humans died in a terrorist attack. More than 10.000 died in the directly ensuing wars. This summer in France 3000+ people died of the excessive heat, 4000+ in Italy. 

Think very long and hard about why you remember certain things and not others.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 12, 2003)

i think everyone (especially Americans) should watch the documentary "Bowling for Columbine" ....
that will give u somethin to remember...

and then u can even go ahead and read the book: "Stupid White Men ...and Other Sorry Excuses for the State of the Nation!"


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

I've seen BFC.  I thought it was well done.

I want to see the Honest Reporting movie Relentless.  It's about the media bias against the state of Israel, and it's supposed to be very powerful.


----------



## fryke (Sep 12, 2003)

Now that the day's over again, I'm moving this to the Café.


----------



## Androo (Sep 12, 2003)

, yesterday i posted my regards at the dextop site:
http://penguinn.com/dextop
I hope that nothing like this great tragedy shall ever fall onto earth ever again.


----------



## toast (Sep 13, 2003)

tsizKEIK, this news really shocked me, just like Fortyuin's death in Netherlands, even though I completely disagreed with him on almost everything.


----------



## nervus (Sep 13, 2003)

> just like Fortyuin's death in Netherlands, even though I completely disagreed with him on almost everything.



Fortuyn was almost always misquoted by the press (dutch and foreign): so you probably disagree with ideas belonging to the image others created. He *was* an arrogant intellectual, he *was* a right-wing liberal (by US standards probably much too left and progressive). I liked him for his wits. I would not have voted for his party and in the end did not. 
He was the first politician killed for "political" reasons by another dutchman in 300 years. Just there is the reason to be shocked: _why kill another human being, just because you do not agree with him/her?
_ 

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

Note to mods:  I think this and the other 9/11 thread, "September 11th," should be merged into one.  Feel free to delete this post if you follow such an action.


----------



## Trip (Sep 14, 2003)

What i can't understand is why people think America is such a messed up place. I mean, pretty much every country is messed up in their own way. Consider Canada and gay rights, then France and their sissy lifestyles, what about Jamaica and drugs? 

And there's nothing wrong with remembering something and not another thing. That's how the world is, is it not?


----------



## Cat (Sep 14, 2003)

> That's how the world is, is it not?


 Certainly, but is it also how the world *should* be?



> And there's nothing wrong with remembering something and not another thing.


 Of course not, but who does the choosing of what to remember and what to forget?


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

America is plenty messed up, though not as much as most countries.  We have our own sort of problems, mostly stemming from greed.  Sad but true.


----------

